# Extremos de temperaturas em Lisboa



## Daniel Vilão (30 Abr 2007 às 11:48)

Gostaria de saber as temperaturas extremas (mínimas e máximas) até hoje registadas em Lisboa.
No site do I.M. não consigo encontrar nada que me revele de forma rigorosa esses mesmos dados, nem mesmo os relatórios meteorológicos.
Procurava, quanto ao valor da temperatura máxima, saber o máximo registado em Agosto de 2003 nesta cidade, para poder comparar com Moscavide.


----------



## Rog (30 Abr 2007 às 14:50)

*Re: Lisboa*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Gostaria de saber as temperaturas extremas (mínimas e máximas) até hoje registadas em Lisboa.
> No site do I.M. não consigo encontrar nada que me revele de forma rigorosa esses mesmos dados, nem mesmo os relatórios meteorológicos.
> Procurava, quanto ao valor da temperatura máxima, saber o máximo registado em Agosto de 2003 nesta cidade, para poder comparar com Moscavide.



Não tenho esses dados, mas tenho dados de observações publicadas em jornais de finais do séx. XIX, algumas datas concretas às vezes posso conseguir os dados... Por exemplo no dia de hoje (30 Abr), mas em 1877 em Lisboa:



759mm=1012hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mai 2007 às 09:36)

*Re: Lisboa*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Não tenho esses dados, mas tenho dados de observações publicadas em jornais de finais do séx. XIX, algumas datas concretas às vezes posso conseguir os dados... Por exemplo no dia de hoje (30 Abr), mas em 1877 em Lisboa:
> 
> 
> 
> 759mm=1012hpa




Parece-me interessante a designação que dão ao estado do mar...  
Este deve ter sido um dos primeiros anos a serem feitas observações meteorológicas deste tipo em Lisboa, como a temperatura, pressão atmosférica, entre outras...
Desconhecia que em 1877 já se faziam registos deste tipo.

Agradeço por ter-me revelado isto !


----------



## Dan (3 Mai 2007 às 09:18)

*Re: Lisboa*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Gostaria de saber as temperaturas extremas (mínimas e máximas) até hoje registadas em Lisboa.
> No site do I.M. não consigo encontrar nada que me revele de forma rigorosa esses mesmos dados, nem mesmo os relatórios meteorológicos.
> Procurava, quanto ao valor da temperatura máxima, saber o máximo registado em Agosto de 2003 nesta cidade, para poder comparar com Moscavide.



LISBOA/GAGO COUTINHO

Julho de 2003

```
Dia	Máx
29	37,2
30	38,5
31	40,0
```

Agosto de 2003

```
Dia	Máx
1	42,0
2	39,3
3	27,6
4	33,4
5	36,8
6	37,7
7	34,9
8	33,0
9	34,1
10	35,3
11	39,4
12	36,9
13	34,5
14	31,2
```


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Mai 2007 às 19:49)

*Re: Lisboa*



Dan disse:


> LISBOA/GAGO COUTINHO
> 
> Julho de 2003
> 
> ...




Foi-me muito útil !


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mai 2007 às 23:56)

*Re: Lisboa*

Daniel espero que te possa ser util  

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/world/city_guides/results.shtml?tt=TT004170


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mai 2007 às 09:54)

*Re: Lisboa*

Sim, foi...especialmente as temperaturas mínimas...


----------

